# Ayuda con pedal y apantallado de aluminio para caja de madera..



## joseeduardosn (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola gente forera...
Les cuento: Soy de Perú y estoy estudiando el 1er ciclo de mecatrónica (de hecho, llevo electrónica en todos los ciclos), y ya me he hecho con gusto varios pedales:
El Fuzz Face (sin falta, ya que es el más fácil)
El Big Muff Pi - Civil War Russian Version (Una mola!!)
El Metal Simplex v1.0 (Buena distorsión)
El MXR MicroAmp (Le da una ganancia estupenda a los efectos de distorsión!)
y el MArshall Guv'nor... este no me distorsiona la señal... o solo un poco

Primero cambié el pote de la ganancia de a100k a a250k y mejoró algo, aún asó no era lo que buscaba...
después cambie el IC TL072 al JRC4558 y también mejoró algo, al menos ya distorsionaba con la pastilla de Treble (osea con el seleccionador de pastillas abajo, es una Les Paul).
Pero en Rhythm ssigue soin distorsionar mucho, solo un poco, no sé si será asi el efecto, que solo distorsiona bien en Trebel... ¿así es?
Algo mas que noté fue que los capacitores deben ser de "film", y yo usé en su mayoría de cerámico, no sé si eso influirá en el sonido, y el cap. de 120pF lo cambié por dos en serie de 220pF, dandome teóricamente 110pF, ¿afectará eso?...


Bueno, cambiando de tema al apantallado, yano toco tanto hard rock ni metal asi que me van a faltar los TubeScreamer, el BluesBreaker, el Electra Distortion, El ZOmbie CHorus, un Reverb, así que todos esos están en proyecto, y acá no venden las cajas Retex, así que me voy a hacer unas de Triplay grueso o madera corrugada, escuché lo de las interferencias y ruidos así que ¿cuál es la idea en sí del apantallado? ¿ir a tierra? ¿tiene que ser de aluminio verdad?... 

Por favor, no piensen que no he leído, solo quiero estar seguro antes de hacer las cosas...

Ah, una cosita más (es la última, si, disculpen la molestia), he hecho una fuente de 1.1v a 30 VCD
y el transformador que compré era de 220 a 24 a 2 Ampers, y el fusible del circuito es de 0.5 Ampers, tengo otros de 2 Ampers, y la duda es: ¿con esta fuente podré alimentar todos los pedales?, ¿los que sean?, ya que si el tranf. es de 2 Ampers, supongo que tiene suficiente caña como para que la corriente se divida entre todos no?...

Gracias gente por poder confiar en ustedes...!

Saludos desde Perú!....


----------



## danirebollo (Jul 27, 2011)

yo utilizo papel de aluminio de cocina para realizar algunos apantallados. 
Puedes incluso ponerlo sobre una hoja para darle mas estabilidad y forrarlo con film transparente, asi no podrá hacer un cortocircuito.


----------



## joseeduardosn (Jul 27, 2011)

Aia...

Entonces lo importante es que obstruya las interferencias, y lo de conexion a tierra?... por lo q

...por lo que veo, tu no la haces, entonces si así suena bien, podré hacerlo así..


----------



## Xander (Jul 29, 2011)

El apantallado te reduce ruidos eliminando la interferencia de radiofrecuencias o campos magnéticos que se induscan al circuito o a la guitarra... es importante conectar el mismo apantallado a "tierra" del circuito...los condensadores cerámicos si te "producen" algo de ruido, usa de polyester.

...el guvnor debería andar bien, algo estas haciendo mal, revisa.

saludos!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Jul 29, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> ...el guvnor debería andar bien, algo estas haciendo mal, revisa.



Gracias man...  Respecto a lo del Guv´nor, el de Tonepad asumo debe estar bien diagramado, voy a intentar con el de GGG...

Buenas...

Si sabes algo sobre mi pregunta sobre la fuente... bestial....!!!


----------

